# scrotum ripped open !



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Boers- Thur.AM everybody checked out fine but late last night, 8mo. old boer buck had his scrotum riped open on one side,about a 4" clean slice, dry, clean, no blood,no swelling but whole L.side of teste showing . This buck is running with another 2yr. old buck and 20 boer does.Most of the Boers have horns and both bucks are some aggressive with the older buck being the dominate. I think the cut is too dry to sew up and so I put the purple lotion on his scrotum and gave him a 2cc. shot of tetanus . He acts fine and is isolated from older herd . 
What else can I do ? Will his scrotum grow skin over or ??? 
Will he be able to breed with 1 teste if this teste is damaged ? OR should I casterate him ?
Thanks !!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm thinking it will heal with daily doctoring...But, I don't know?? I have seen some nasty gashes heal up beautifully. Never dealt with any in that location though.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep it moist and clean to help prevent and scarring. An antibiotic ointment applied several times a day should do the trick. My nigerian buck got his scrotom ripped open when the neighbors dog attacked him. He got a tetnus booster & pen-g for 5 days as a precaution, dont want any infection in that area. I used an antibiotic ointment for horses, Fura-Zone Wound Dressing, it worked great, and I have 15 kids on the ground from him after he healed so it did not effect his fertility. Good Luck hope he is OK


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda, I have a friend who just had dogs attack two of her does last weekend. Leg wound deep enough to see bone and ligaments and bad wounds on neck. She bought some of the new (and very expensive) Vetericyn spray. It is amazing how well the wounds looked after just 3 treatments.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I have heard that Vetericyn spray works very well, I wanted to try it but it was a little out of my price range at the time.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would do like you did. Just spray it every once in a while to keep flies off of it. You might give him a shot of LA200. If the gash is spread too far apart if might not grow back together, but if it is still pliable it might. You could always duct tape it.

You know I'm just kidding.

Ouch!! Poor fella


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Penicillin is actually the antibiotic of choice for wounds. If you start with it, you need to give it at least 5 days in a row.

You can also apply penicillin externally to the wound, although it doesn't aid in healing, it should help prevent infection.



tendermeadowsnigerians said:


> Keep it moist and clean to help prevent and scarring. An antibiotic ointment applied several times a day should do the trick. My nigerian buck got his scrotom ripped open when the neighbors dog attacked him. He got a tetnus booster & pen-g for 5 days as a precaution, dont want any infection in that area. I used an antibiotic ointment for horses, Fura-Zone Wound Dressing, it worked great, and I have 15 kids on the ground from him after he healed so it did not effect his fertility. Good Luck hope he is OK


Nicole's protocol sounds just about right....And she has had success with it.

Hope he does alright.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank's Girls ! I am on my way to get the $$ spray ,checked his scrotum again and it's exposed so much that if it wasn't connected, it would fall out,there is nothing that I can do to pull the slit closed to connect the skin as the skin has shrunk and dry :sigh . I'll try the spray and give him Pen-g ,I have Fura-Zone ointment but due to the oil,I didn't use it as his scrotum is on the barn floor when he lays down and it would pick up **** and get stuck to scrotum. IF I had of noticed the sliced cut sooner,I would have stitched it up as I have a suture kit. 
Thankfully ... my new Nubian buckling is with my dairy does in a separate area upfront for breeding.... I HATE horns !! :twisted


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Try wrapping it with some gauze and vet wrap to keep the exposed testicle covered and to help keep dirt out. Wrap it just tight enough to keep it in place. Change it at least once a day twice would be best. Hes not going to like it but you dont want to risk the chance of anything getting in there.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well he seems to have forgotten that he has a rip as he was trying to breed a doe :/ ,I am spraying him with 
the Vetericyn spray ,the rip is clean and dry so I think he will be ok but keeping an eye on him :sigh


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Gotta love those one track minds!


----------

